# Well I'll likely never top this trip



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

3.7 surge trip totaling $41.08 and he tipped $10 in app. He added a $20 cash tip on top. What just happened


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice haul


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> 3.7 surge trip totaling $41.08 and he tipped $10 in app. He added a $20 cash tip on top. What just happened


Must be on drugs or you are dreaming .


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Must be on drugs or you are dreaming .


It happened. Actually ran into the guy again and he tipped me $4 this time.

Nice guy.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

He must like you.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

He's gonna ask u for a sexual favor


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> 3.7 surge trip totaling $41.08 and he tipped $10 in app. He added a $20 cash tip on top. What just happened





Awesomeness101 said:


> It happened. Actually ran into the guy again and he tipped me $4 this time.
> 
> Nice guy.


Only one way this happens... you have cleavage.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> 3.7 surge trip totaling $41.08 and he tipped $10 in app. He added a $20 cash tip on top. What just happened


You should retire...


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only one way this happens... you have cleavage.


Shit that must have been it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

My best surge trip was a 3.9 going 30 miles. Rider was charged $200 and I got $180 because I went a slightly longer way. They still tipped $5 on the big surge fare.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Only one way this happens... you have cleavage.


Man boobs? Yikes!!!


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> My best surge trip was a 3.9 going 30 miles. Rider was charged $200 and I got $180 because I went a slightly longer way. They still tipped $5 on the big surge fare.


Was this select? Cause I got a 3.8 12 miles it was only 38 bucks


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Why do people always think someone has to have cleavage to be tipped so much? A guy tipped me (I'm male) $20 after stopping at a gas station so he could get cigarettes back when I first started in 2014. He was new to the area and didn't know a place to get them. He was even kind enough to not smoke in my car and wait until he got the bar where I dropped him off. Trip took about fifteen minutes.

It's rare but some people are nice just to be nice.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> He was even kind enough to not smoke in my car and wait until he got the bar where I dropped him off


Wowzeys what a super nice guy, I'm jealous


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> 3.7 surge trip totaling $41.08 and he tipped $10 in app. He added a $20 cash tip on top. What just happened


He's gonna report you for having paid those fares in cash, then Uber will temp deactivate you.

Just kidding. Good haul!


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> He's gonna report you for having paid those fares in cash, then Uber will temp deactivate you.
> 
> Just kidding. Good haul!


Actually gave him a ride a few days later. He's a legit guy, tipped again.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

View attachment 185821
I had a decent one last night at 3.2X and he tipped me$5 normally a $20 ride.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

pegasimotors said:


> Wowzeys what a super nice guy, I'm jealous


Lol


----------

